# Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm proud to announce that my show wether took Grand Champion for the second time in a row this weekend! I am so proud of my boy . Its hard to believe how good he's done so far this season, especially in comparison with last years goats... and we still have 6 weeks of showing left.

Here is his picture with the judge... so proud of him


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

That's awesome!!! Congrats!!! He sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

A big congrats....  :leap:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

You rock, Dani.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

Wow, Impressive!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

Dani that is GREAT!!! CONGRATS!!!!! You must be ecstatic over this! He looks great, I'm just so happy for you


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

Thanks so much everyone! I still can't believe how well he's done this year. It makes all those early morning feedings and excercising worth it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Grand Champion Market Wether Carteret County... Yayyyy!!*

:hi5:


----------

